# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Kakariki και ακτινίδιο.

## tliotis

Παιδιά καλημέρα !
Τον παπαγάλο κακαρίκι κάνει να του δώσω ακτινίδιο ?!Στο ποστ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8C%CF%87%CE%B9 γράφει ότι τρώνε ακτινίδιο αλλά μέσα έχει σποράκια και διάβασα οτι : _Προσέχουμε και αφαιρούμε όλα τα κουκούτσια – σπόρους από τα φρούτα γιατί περιέχουν τοξικές ουσίες.
Οπότε στο ακτινίδιο δίνω τα σημεία που δεν έχουν σποράκια ?
_
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ?

Επίσης όλοι μου λένε ότι τρελαίνονται για μήλο αλλά εμένα ούτε το πλησιάζει !Τι το κάνω κομματάκια, τι του δίνω μισοφέγγαρο κομμένο, με σπόρους, χωρίς σπόρους κτλ κτλ δε το πλησιάζει!
Πάει τρώει π.χ. τους σπόρους που είναι δίπλα το το μήλο !
Και το κεχρι δε το προτιμάει ! Δε μπορώ να βρω λιχουδιά που να τρελαίνεται ώστε να μπορέσω να το πλησιάζω περισσότερο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλο ειναι να αφαιρουμε παντα  τα κουκουτσια. ακομα και απο το ακτινιδιο τα αφαιρουμε με ενα μαχαιρακι απο την φετα που θα δωσουμε. τα περισσοτερα κουκουτσια περιεχουν κυανιο! σε μικρες ποσοτητες βεβαια αλλα γιατι να το ρισκαρουμε. δοκιμασε να τους τα κρεμασεις σαν παιχνιδι και ετσι απο περιεργεια και μονο να δοκιμασουν.

----------


## tliotis

ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση !Λοιπόν έκοψα 1 κομμάτι από μήλο και το κρέμασα!
Πήγε και δοκίμασε και το τσιμπολογούσε!Καλή αρχή αυτό εννοείται !Το καλό είναι οτι είναι τόσο περίεργος που το δοκίμασε !
Παραθέτω και φωτογραφία για να δεις καλλιτεχνικό κόψιμο το μήλο ! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## tliotis

εάν έχεις κάποια παρατήρηση για τα παιχνίδια μέσα η πρόταση ευχαρίστως να μου πεις γιατί δε ξέρω και πολλά απο παπαγάλους και τα παιχνίδια δε τα παίζει πολύ

----------


## lagreco69

χαχαχα!! καλλιτεχνια!! ετσι θελουν, αμα δεν τα δουν κρεμασμενα! δεν πανε με τιποτα να φανε. δοκιμασε να του δωσεις και μπροκολο τους αρεσει πολυ. μια χαρα!! ειναι τα παιχνιδια του.

----------


## tliotis

εχθές έβαλα μπρόκολο και το έφαγε όλο ( 1 φουντίτσα μικρή ) 
Στην αρχή πίστεψα ότι κάπου το έκρυψε / το πέταξε ... τελικά το έφαγε ! χεχεχε

----------


## Ρία

αν θες μπορείς να τα αφηνεις και απ'έξω και να μπαίνει ίσα ίσα κάτι μεσα στο κλουβί από τα κάγκελα κ μπορεί να δοκιμάσει από περιέργεια. επίσης ο ένας από τους 2 μου παπαγαλους τρώει μόνο ότι του βάζω μεσα σε ένα δικό του λευκό μπολάκι. δοκιμασε να του τα βάλεις σε ένα μπολάκι μέσα στο κλουβί

----------

